# Abandoned castle of Sammezzano, Italy



## bartje

This beautiful castle is proudly standing on a hill in Tuscany.
I went there twice, but only 'did' the outside.
There was one way to get in, but because i was there with my daughter of 4 i could not do the inside trip.

Here some pictures. The ones inside i googled on the internet and are not mine.
They just gives you an idea what it looks like.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Googled pics of the inside:


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Wow!! That looks great from the outside but the interiors are incredible!! What a great place, is this really deserted?? You need to get back there.

TnM


----------



## stesh

ThenewMendoza said:


> Wow!! That looks great from the outside but the interiors are incredible!! What a great place, is this really deserted?? You need to get back there.
> 
> TnM



Even better, just buy it 

http://www.tribunalefirenze.org/sammezzano/index.htm

Just remember to put the lottery on this week


----------



## King Al

Thats a beautiful looking place, Hope it isnt left to rot to long


----------



## fatdeeman

wow...........


----------



## Foxylady

Gorgeous building! Fantastic colours and decor.


----------



## Bax__

Amazing, you can see they put the same passion into buildings as they do into cars.. (How w**k does that sound?). Anyway it looks amazing!


----------



## sqwasher

COOL!  Now if only my numbers could come up on Sat!


----------

